# My many pets



## Ratatosk (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a lot of pets but all are taken care of and are part of the family .I have been called a hoarder but i don't care .I know that all my animals are loved 

2 Horses :
Kwisa (our home bred Arabian ) /Gelding 










Sophia (coloured horse) /rescue / Female /









5 Dogs :
Atka my emotional support dog (Utonagan)









Baci the Boxer 









Choice the Boxer / rescue 










Kaos the Staffy /rescue 








Takima the Romanian Rescue puppy.









6 Geckos. (all named after " Tales of " characters )

Psi /Electric Cross (visually a Tangerin Tremper ) /Female









Leon / Super hypo tangerine carrot tail /Male
No Photo

Alexei /Blazing Blizzard / Male









Fon Master Ion the /Sunglow / Male









Sync the Tempest / Mack snow / Female 









Florian Replica / Rainwater / Female 










1 Chinchilla (her sister sadly passed away ) / rescue 
Babe / female 
No photo 

2 Guineapigs 
Thistle / Sheba / Female








Daisy / Texel / Female










1 Rabbit .
Splot / rescue / male 

No photo

2 Axolotl 


TL - Luecistic / male / rescue









Axo - Wildtype / male /rescue 









1 Tortoise
Kiwi / Horsefeild / male .

No Photo


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have four rats, two Guinea pigs, two bunnies, two hamsters, four cats, three dogs and three fish we have about the same. I don't think of it as hoarding as long as the animals have a good home and are taken care of. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

As it stands, we don't have the space for many pets, (one bedroom flat), so at the moment just 3 rats (although potentially more when I get the new cage) and a 48l tropical fish tank.

We have a long list of animals we''re getting when we have the space though - most likely first will be a corn snake, but ferrets, hedgehogs, and probably a bearded dragon are on the agenda. Far off in the future we''re looking at a cat, chickens and maybe a dog.

Edit: Oh, and we want mice, but not sure if it's an either/or situation with a corn snake.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratatosk (Sep 11, 2013)

alexn said:


> As it stands, we don't have the space for many pets, (one bedroom flat), so at the moment just 3 rats (although potentially more when I get the new cage) and a 48l tropical fish tank.
> 
> We have a long list of animals we''re getting when we have the space though - most likely first will be a corn snake, but ferrets, hedgehogs, and probably a bearded dragon are on the agenda. Far off in the future we''re looking at a cat, chickens and maybe a dog.
> 
> ...


Oh I had a beardie but he sadly passed away due to illness ,his name was Claw , cool big guy ,like the dogs of the lizard world .My brother wants a corn snake and my other brother may be getting a tarantula soon.I used to have many betta fish but i took on too many of them so sold them all to a local betta breeder as i couldn't cope with how delicate the half moon type are.

I used to rescue loads of animals but it dwindled down to what we have now but it's recently shot up a bit with having 4 rats and rescueing a puppy from Romania and then taking on a horse called Sophia 

we have many but it's always been that way .I often wonder what it'd be like to have only a few but i feel i would be very bored as i cannot work due to disibility and thus my pets keep me busy :'D they may eat away at all money but they come first in our house.


----------



## Ratatosk (Sep 11, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> I have four rats, two Guinea pigs, two bunnies, two hamsters, four cats, three dogs and three fish we have about the same. I don't think of it as hoarding as long as the animals have a good home and are taken care of.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



as it stands i have 24 pets so around the same and I agree as long as they well taken care of and we are able to live happily and comfortably with the funds to feed and treat them on emergencies .I see no issue in owning many .Just some people are a little more judgemental and go by sterotypes of manypets = hoarder


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know how you manage all of them. I get overwhelmed just taking care of my two ferrets.  I'd definitely say my ferrets consume a lot of my time compared to my dog and two rats.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Your horses are gorgeous! I'm jealous 

No, technically you can have a hundred pets and not be a hoarder. It's only when you don't enough resources (time, money, etc.) to properly care for all of them that you are a hoarder.

I take in rescue rats and rehome them if I can. Right now i'm at 25, so I'm not taking in any more until I find them homes. I also have a little dog and a cat. So I guess I've got several pets too lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh my!! That is a lot of pets!! We have a little zoo right now and sometimes I feel like I'm going crazy trying to clean up after all of them and play with them all haha. We have one dog, our two rats, and three Russian tortoises. The tortoises are really chill but they LOVE to make a mess out their sand/terrain habitat. They kick it up and out of their kiddie pool all over the floor. Then our rat Lily, we call her a home decorator because she is always rearranging her cage. She loves to pull all of her fleece and bedding into one corner. I will go out there and sweep up all the bedding that she has knocked out, I will go back out in 20 minutes and she has thrown more out. Then she carries a bunch up to her hammock haha. Then my dog just gets into EVERYTHING when she is left alone and mad haha. I wish we could have more pets but we are keeping ourselves to what we have now for finances and attention.


----------

